# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CodeIgniter >  مشکل استفاده از Stored procedure و buffer

## h_qorbani

سلام
وقتی از Stored Procedure  استفاده میکنم بدرستی کار میکنه، اما برای کوئری بعدی که قرار هست بعد از stored procedure اجرا بشه با مشکل مواجه میشم و پیام زیر رو نمایش میده:
Cannot execute queries while other unbuffered queries are active. Consider using PDOStatement::fetchAll(). Alternatively, if your code is only ever going to run against mysql, you may enable query buffering by setting the PDO::MYSQL_ATTR_USE_BUFFERED_QUERY attribute.
دوستان کسی این مساله رو میتونه رفع کنه؟

----------


## charcharkh

بین دو کویری اینو بزن احتمال زیاد رفع میشه 
$stmt2->closeCursor();

اینو بخون

https://stackoverflow.com/questions/...google_rich_qa

----------


## h_qorbani

جواب نداد - 
در ضمن من از کدایگناینتر استفاده میکنم

----------


## charcharkh

اینم تست کن 
public function cluster(){
        $query = $this->db->query('call select_Cluster_SP()');
        $result = $query->result();
        $query->next_result(); 
        $query->free_result();
        return $result; }


منبع :
https://stackoverflow.com/questions/...google_rich_qa

----------

